# Dash Direct



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

I am in need for a replacement dash pad for a 66 GTO. After looking at several old dash pads for sale, all have issues. One guy also had a replacement aftermarket dash pad with a fiberglass frame and said not to get one the clips pull out of the fiberglass and he showed it to me. I searched the net and found a company called dash direct. They claim to have a steel frame and are pricey. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Jim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

do you still have your core Jim? I foamed and stretched mine in a glove leather black vinyl when a made the guage pod. it's tricky but i like the richer look than the plastic dashes and was'nt about to drop 300 on a just dash one. Materials were around 50.00 at JoAnn fabrics. they also make dash cappers for around 100.


----------

